
Making OpenSSH on Mac OS X More Secure - there
http://jcs.org/notaweblog/2011/04/19/making_openssh_on_mac_os_x_more_secure/
======
jth
I haven't played with this yet, but it's nifty. I tend to use keychain
(<http://docs.funtoo.org/wiki/Keychain>), originally from Gentoo Linux and now
included in Ubuntu, Mac Ports, etc. It's essentially a cleaner interface to
ssh-agent, but with some of the same issues Josh writes about in this writeup.

I'll be trying this out.

